# Sherwin Williams Paint and Supplies



## sweetredsoxfan (Apr 3, 2011)

We just bought our first house and will be getting the kids on Wednesday. We plan on painting every room in our house next weekend with help of friends and family. Sherwin Williams will be having a sale and all their paints will be 40% off and we have decided to go with the Superpaint w/primer in it.. My question is this: all paint supplies will be 30% off, should I also get the paint rollers and brushes as well? And if yes or no, which ones should I get?


----------



## ltd (Jan 16, 2011)

super paint is excellent paint, but by no means is it a paint and primer in one in the truest sense of a primer .they have just now started to print it on label.its the same superpaint as always .as for their brushes and roller covers .i would use a 3/8 to a 1/2 inch nap purdy white dove and a 2 1/2 purdy sash or flat brush. these are very good paint and supplies and you can do a pro job using them. they will cost a few dollars more but its worth it .you can get these at the big box but with s/w sale it will be about the same price. have fun


----------



## sweetredsoxfan (Apr 3, 2011)

ltd said:


> super paint is excellent paint, but by no means is it a paint and primer in one in the truest sense of a primer .they have just now started to print it on label.its the same superpaint as always .as for their brushes and roller covers .i would use a 3/8 to a 1/2 inch nap purdy white dove and a 2 1/2 purdy sash or flat brush. these are very good paint and supplies and you can do a pro job using them. they will cost a few dollars more but its worth it .you can get these at the big box but with s/w sale it will be about the same price. have fun


 My brother-in-law is insisting we use a paint and primer in one.. We were going to to just prime then paint. I think that since they are helping us they want us to just do the quickest way.. I am just torn on what to do.. I don't want to use a primer and waste all that time and money if we just only needed to do a couple coats of paint. We are going from Mauve to tan and blue to tan and tan to yellow! Any advice?


----------



## ltd (Jan 16, 2011)

with out seeing the surface you will be painting i cant say for sure .but with that being said ,if your painting over a latex paint , 2 coats of superpaint will be fine,:wink:


----------



## sweetredsoxfan (Apr 3, 2011)

Here is our living room entry way.. http://i1215.photobucket.com/albums/cc504/sweetredsoxfan/House/EntryWay.jpg


----------



## sweetredsoxfan (Apr 3, 2011)

Kitchen http://i1215.photobucket.com/albums/cc504/sweetredsoxfan/House/Kitchen1.jpg

Room 1
http://i1215.photobucket.com/albums/cc504/sweetredsoxfan/House/TylersRoom4.jpg

Room 2
http://i1215.photobucket.com/albums/cc504/sweetredsoxfan/House/SamsRoom2.jpg

Bathroom
http://i1215.photobucket.com/albums/cc504/sweetredsoxfan/House/HalfBath2.jpg

Bathroom 2
http://i1215.photobucket.com/albums/cc504/sweetredsoxfan/House/FullBathroom1.jpg


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

No need to prime walls if they already have paint on them. SuperPaint, IMO, is SW's best paint.


----------



## spraygunn (Nov 14, 2010)

Hey sweetredsoxfan,

There are two things you might want to consider. What is the cost of primer, and what is the cost of the Super Paint. Does it make sense to put on two coats of the expensive Super Paint or one coat of primer which will seal the walls and prep them for the finish coat for less cost? This primer and paint is nothing more than a gimmick. Sherwin-Williams came out with the primer and finish in one a few years ago as a product for the contractors to be used in the new home market. Think what it saved the painting contractor with regards to his material price and labor. Behr took the concept and ran with it at Home Depot and people just ate it up. 

Sherwin-Williams Pro Mar 200 primer is around $15 a gallon and the Super Paint is around $30 gallon (I’m just guessing). Do the math. If two coats will be needed, why not do it right and use the products that will give you the results you’re looking for. Your brother-in-law only wants to do you a favor and go home and you’ll have to live with the results for years or wait for Sherwin-Williams to have another sale, not to mention the time it takes to repaint.

If I was bidding your home, the cheapest and best way, is to use one coat of primer and one coat of finish, I would also know the outcome and would be able to guarantee my work. Doing it your way, you can only hope for the best. Think about it.


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

That must be some good paint if you can cover a couple of those colors in (2) coats. I would prime, in fact on that living room and the blue room, I would prime with tinted primer, just makes things better in the end.

And trying to cover anything with yellow is a chore, a chore which is much more easily completed with a tinted primer.

Mark


----------



## sweetredsoxfan (Apr 3, 2011)

Should I get a tinted primer? What is a tinted primer? I thought all primers were the same..


----------



## beerdog (Dec 10, 2008)

Tinted primer has color added to it in a similiar shade of the same shade as your paint. Only problemis you have to get a different can for each room. As some of the other posters said....no need to prime since the walls are already painted. If any of the walls are painted with a high sheen like semi-gloss or gloss you should scuff or sand them a bit.

I bought SW recently on their sale price. You get a great paint for Home Depot prices.


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

sweetredsoxfan said:


> Should I get a tinted primer? What is a tinted primer? I thought all primers were the same..


Tinted primer is, the primer plus color tinting for the final color you select. 

Say you want a tan wall, they will add the tint colors which makeup that tan color into the primer, they won't add as much as they will to the final paint type, just enough to get the base color on its way to your final color choice.


----------



## sweetredsoxfan (Apr 3, 2011)

Some are saying don't prime at all and others Are saying prime with tint.. Why so many different opinions?


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

If you notice that the recommendations for no primer needed were made before you posted pictures. The colors you are going over a deep tone colors which tend to "bleed through" even the best of paints.

Like one poster suggested, why do more than one coat with a good paint, why not prime, especially with tinted primer, then coat with your final top coat.

I would never suggest that you can achieve a good paint job with only one coat, even with tinted primer. 

In order to get the paint color correct and uniform it takes a minimum of (2) coats even with a tinted primer, and if you are using a paint and primer in one (which I would not waste my money on) you will inevetibly need (3) coats over a couple of those colors as opposed to a coat of primer and (2) coats of final paint.

Do yourself a favor, stick with a good grade paint and prime coat the walls then finish it with the topcoat.

Mark

Edit --- You should also talk to your selected paint supplier / professional, I am sure if you show them those colors that you are trying to cover they will recommend something similar.


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

Shame on Sherwin Williams for jumping on the paint-and-primer-in-one bandwagon. Shame.


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

Here is the Lo-Down on tinted primer. To make it work as a first coat in a 2 coat job it needs to EXACTLY match the top coat. Not close, not even really close, it needs to be exact. Any shade of difference can #1 show through and #2 look like the topcoat would wet and lead you to have skips. Any errors can lead to a coat of tinted primer and 2 coats of finish paint when 2 coats of finish paint would have done the trick. You also need to make sure your finish coat is 100% to ensure even sheen. Even then a lot of times it isn't. If you already know you are going to need 3 coats like with certain reds and yellows, by all means, use tinted primer.


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

Yep, I have to admit, I work at a big orange store, and I won't push the P&P in one when the colors to be covered are deep toned, I won't because when they come back to get more of that big dollar paint because its not covering, they are never happy about it.

I have never had anyone come back with problems when a deep tone is covered with tinted primer and then a premium paint (I know some of you will say they don't sell any premium paint).

Is it a tad more expensive,,,,yes,,,,,does it work,,,,,,absolutely.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Nov 6, 2010)

Hey Sox Fan:thumbsup:

You're getting good advice here from folks who are experienced with what you are proposing.

Primer & paint in one can is a no no.

Plan on prime and 2 coats. Just do it. It doesn't take that much longer.
Go to your Sherwin Williams guy and show him your before and after colors.
They will recommend tint/no tint.

Please don't second guess the tint part.
I had a room we were painting red.
Went to the S&W guy and he recommended a gray tint.:huh:
He knew what he was talking about. It worked great.

This wasn't to disagree with Mathew about exact match, just to encourage you to work with your S&W guy.

If your helpers are that insistent on 2 coats, then have the walls primed by the time they get there. I know, I know........family.....:whistling2:


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

I said NOT to use primer, but after looking at the pics and those deep colors, you will have to use a primer, especially if you are making a drastic color change. As someone said, if you have semi-gloss on any of the walls, you will need to scuff sand them and apply a bonding primer so the finish coats will stick to the wall. IF it was new drywall, I would absolutely prime no matter what.


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

Just for the record-
one reason the paint and primer in one trick ( which was started by the marketing dept at Behr, and everyone is jumping on) is BS is because there are MANY different kinds of primers, that solve different problems. 
So if you're looking at a situation to paint, think "what problem do I need to solve" to figure out what to use. 
In this case, bonding is probably not a huge issue, but coverage is. A good paint will have more pigment in it than any primer and cover better, and will have no problem bonding to another latex. 
If the porosity is uneven because of patching or is just wallboard and mud, sealing it up and making it even is the problem, and a good primer that was made for that should be used. 
Stains have several other choices. 
After stripping wallcoverings have several other choices. 
Primers are not one thing . And Paint is another thing. 
Some paints will adhere - so they call them self priming.
There's the cold truth.

PS- Just noticed the surface is a semi (didn't look at the pics) Priming here is a good idea for adhesion, but with a high quality paint and an overall scuff sand ( which is a good idea to get the stubble off anyway) it could go either way.


----------



## sweetredsoxfan (Apr 3, 2011)

Now some of you are talking about something new to me "scuffing" is this a must?


----------



## kboyz (Feb 25, 2011)

Scuffing is basically sanding the walls with a medium grit sandpaper. This helps with adhesion of the next coat by roughing up the surface. I would say that it is a must. Be sure to wipe off the dust before painting.


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

tcleve4911 said:


> Hey Sox Fan:thumbsup:
> 
> Please don't second guess the tint part.
> I had a room we were painting red.
> ...


That would fall under needing 3 coats anyways so tinted primer helps in these situations. I am refering to a 2 coat job and instead of using paint for both coats you use tinted primer for the first coat and expect only one coat of finish paint. Red's are typicly 3 coat jobs however SW has some great true red base paints now so I am surprised he didn't point you in that direction.


----------



## sweetredsoxfan (Apr 3, 2011)

My husband is going to kill me if I tell him he has to scuff, wash, prime with a tinted primer and put 2 coats on!


----------



## housepaintingny (Jul 25, 2009)

sweetredsoxfan said:


> Should I get a tinted primer? What is a tinted primer? I thought all primers were the same..


Sherwin Williams Super Paint will cover those colors with two coats with no problems. No need to prime unless you have made repairs. Even there Promar 200 which is a lower grade would cover with 2 coats without primer.


----------



## housepaintingny (Jul 25, 2009)

spraygunn said:


> Hey sweetredsoxfan,
> 
> There are two things you might want to consider. What is the cost of primer, and what is the cost of the Super Paint. Does it make sense to put on two coats of the expensive Super Paint or one coat of primer which will seal the walls and prep them for the finish coat for less cost? This primer and paint is nothing more than a gimmick. Sherwin-Williams came out with the primer and finish in one a few years ago as a product for the contractors to be used in the new home market. Think what it saved the painting contractor with regards to his material price and labor. Behr took the concept and ran with it at Home Depot and people just ate it up.
> 
> ...


Sherwin Williams doese not claim to substitute SuperPaint for a primer. They will even tell you that and if you read the print on the can it will tell you that. Behr came out with it first. SW and Ben Moore just followed. I don't know any contractors that apply SuperPaint in new construction. New construction homes are usually one coat of primer and two coats of contractor grade paint. If I was bidding the home I would include priming anything that needed to be primed with a quality primer and then apply two coats of SW Duration. That's what seperates some companys. Some painting companys are not looking to cut corners or be the lowest bid, but they are looking to provide a quality service and finished product, even if there bid is higher than others, because they use more expensive products.


----------



## painter162 (Apr 6, 2011)

Paint and primer is a misleading statement, most SW paints are paint and prime in one by home depot standards, but they are never to be used directly on drywall. As another poster said, you don't need to prime if walls have been previously painted, but definitely prime any spots you use spackle in prep work.

Super paint is good paint, goes on very thick. Opulence/Cashmere is great for adult bedrooms and dining room, gives you that creamy benjamin moore look. Duration my favorite all around pound for pound paint on the market, awesome finish, coverage, and durability.


----------



## painter162 (Apr 6, 2011)

p.s. tinted primers are only needed when applying dark colours like blacks and reds.


----------



## NCpaint1 (Aug 13, 2009)

painter162 said:


> Opulence/Cashmere is great for adult bedrooms and dining room, gives you that creamy benjamin moore look.


If you want the "Benjamin Moore look" why not just buy Benjamin Moore?


----------

